# Wie heisst das Lied?



## Katzun (8 Juni 2009)

kann mir einer sagen wie das lied heisst was er bei 44:32 min anfängt aufzulegen?

vielen dank im voraus

http://rapidshare.com/files/242307126/nature_one_2008-carl_cox_live-sat-08-01-2008.mp3.html

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## Buterfly (8 Juni 2009)

Steve Mulder - Spring Break müsste es heißen


----------



## Katzun (8 Juni 2009)

ne das isses nicht


----------



## Buterfly (9 Juni 2009)

Bist du sicher, dass du das bei 44:32 meinst? Das Lied wo dort anfängt ist ganz sicher das.


----------

